# Who's the best inshore guide?



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

I know it's been asked before and I have searched the forum. Dad and I are avid bass fishermen here at home, we have no experience fishing in saltwater or for toothy critters. We have been coming to Gulf Shores for years and have always wanted to fish Perdido Bay. We will be there the week of 9/14/2008 and I am going fishing this time. I'm going to use this trip as a learning experience because I have a small son that will be ready to fish in a few years and I'm thinking about bringing the old jon boat with us when he is ready. I would love to learn different techniques and rigging for the different species. A big redfish would be nice too. In your opinion,which guide would fit the bill. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We have 3 exxellent inshore guides on here that I know of, that always have great reports, and I personally know, and can recommend as great people to spend the day with with a great personality.

I'll list em in alphabetical order:

Capt. John Rivers

Chris Phillips

EricHolstman

Those are the exact spellings of there names. I would send them a message on here to talk to them!

Good luck!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/27/2008)*We have 3 exxellent inshore guides on here that I know of, that always have great reports, and I personally know, and can recommend as great people to spend the day with with a great personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just to add to this list - Matt McLeod, Wes Rozier, Josh Rozier and Dusty Powers. You can't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/27/2008)*We have 3 exxellent inshore guides on here that I know of, that always have great reports, and I personally know, and can recommend as great people to spend the day with with a great personality.
> 
> I'll list em in alphabetical order:
> 
> ...










Clay....What alphabet do you use, hate to see you publish a phonebook:doh Once againoke


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Tuna...Clay got it right. "Captain" is his first name!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Chris Phillips, Hot Spots charters (850) 255-7288

Captain Matt Mcleod, also with Hot Spots (i don't have your # MATT!!!)

Captain Corey Maxwell, Doubled Up fishing Charters (850) 450-7840

Captain Eric Holstman

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Cant forget about captain Bob Quarles. He's a super guy to fish with. Great boat, great guy and great fisherman. 

Brant Peacher
tackle rep


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Iwould go with Capt Chris Phillips and Capt Eric Holstman. Thet are both excellent teachers and they both know how to fish Perdido Bay. Good Luck!

Tight Lines!


----------



## eelslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

Captain Matt Mcleod runs an excellent charter, with plenty of places to fish. He's always posting good reports on the forum.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

Dont forget Captain Andrew Davis @ Portfino Adventures


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Ron, I did it aphabetically according to there SCREENNAMES! :moon Ha!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to learn how to fish Perdido bay I would book a trip with Wes Rozier. Not many people know more about Perdido bay than Wes. I like the fishing up there but am by know means well read on the area in general. All the guide services listed aboveare good and rightly should be recomended but for this assignment I think Wes would be a great pick. And thanks for putting me on the list!!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

It is so sweet on thisthread i think i am going to get...:sick...LMAO!!!!!

99.9% of the local guides are well qualifed to take you to Perdido Bay and teach you all you need to know on HOW TO fish the bay or any other location in our great water ways!!!!

I would recomend you take a month off and try us all out!!!!!!

tight lines!


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

I am sure you have your answer by now, if not here is my input. My wife and I have been out with both Capt. Wes and Capt Eric. I could not have ask for better charters from either of them. I plan on going out with most of the guides around the area, to support them and learn as much as possible. Whenever I need to hire someone I look on the forum to see if any of the members can supply what I need. I have yet to be disappointed in quality of products, labor, or knowledge.


----------



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. Now I just have to figure out which guide to charter. I'm leaning toward Capt. Wes or Capt. Josh Rozier. I need to call them and see if they can fit me into their schedule.


----------

